# diagnostic port



## 46gmcanuck (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi all, I am new to the forum and hope you can help. i have a 1991 stanza and I can't find the diagnostic port? I can't find it in my manual either, it's my understanding it is OBD 1 and that a standard code reader won't work and I need to jump some pins?

Scott


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

46gmcanuck said:


> Hi all, I am new to the forum and hope you can help. i have a 1991 stanza and I can't find the diagnostic port? I can't find it in my manual either, it's my understanding it is OBD 1 and that a standard code reader won't work and I need to jump some pins?
> 
> Scott


It's hit or miss with 91, 90's don't have it, 91's some have it, 92's have it.

If you don't have it then you will have a little LED diag light on the ECU (check your other post)


----------

